# WIP - Farming Pixie Dust



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The Office of Witch-Finder General
Principle # 12: Suffer no imps.

Fig. 1 - Pixie on hook









Same, from the back
Same, from below

Fig. 2 - Imp hutch









Imp (feigning death)
Imp, closeup
Another view
Another view
From above

The business of farming imps, pixies, and the like for their precious magical dust is not for the meek. One must go about the processes with no more sympathy than one would have for a turnip; one must be deaf to their pleas and blind to their semblances of human expression - but vigilant in preventing their escape.

Since the Council Ruling of 1784, we do not distinguish between demonic familiars and forest-folk, nor hypothesize about endless taxonomies and studies of fairykind, goblinkind, the fair-skinned or red-skinned, winged or wingless, etc., nor does it matter whether the creature has pointed ears or not. The simple rule for all Witch-Finders General is: if the creature does evil or serves those who serve our enemy, it must either be destroyed or farmed for magical dust and resources by a qualified expert.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

great story to go along with the pixie & the imp. They both look great, but I really like the pixie on the hook


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, let the poor things go, will ya?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you. I am so bad with a camera. I hate to say this but the pictures are about 90% less fun than the real thing.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Rahn,
This and the seamonkeys are right up my alley! I own a monster museum at a Renniasance festival here in TX. Really great stuff.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

These imps are great. I'm liking these different ideas you've come up with. Farming for pixie dust? I can't wait to see how all of this is going to come together.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I love the lil guy with the rope thru his eye's rock on!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. The story is great as well.


----------



## traditionprincess (Mar 19, 2009)

I must say I really like the wings. *smile*


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

The wings, by the way, are the poor man's version for sure. There are tons of tutes out there for printing them onto transparency paper and painstakingly gluing wires to them but...these are cut from ordinary old plastic that probably packaged one of my kids' toys or something. That stuff is probably laying all around most houses, in varying thicknesses. The color is from Sharpies -- black, blue and red. That's it. Daddy don't like spending time or money.

The hutch is yard clippings and a fake wood base made from pink foam. The imp and pixie are garland skellies mummified with -- now get this, this is soooooo easy -- tissue paper, wood glue, and ink. Not mixed very well (on purpose) and just slathered on kinda sloppy. It required very little of any ingredient.

The only PITA was getting cutting the garland skellies apart and gluing them back together into a position that I liked. And making ears/noses. More to come I think.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

another entry for the “wish i'd have thought of that" file... i love the way your mind works!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very clever! I like the story as well. You could string a bunch together for an Imp chain gang, or make a row of miniature stocks to hold them!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nixie said:


> another entry for the "wish i'd have thought of that" file... i love the way your mind works!





pagan said:


> Very clever! I like the story as well. You could string a bunch together for an Imp chain gang, or make a row of miniature stocks to hold them!


:jol: damn i wish i was still building props. the pixies and the imps are awesome! that pixie reminds me of the creatures from Harry Potter 2 chamber of secrets. the pixies from there are looking like the ones you've come up with!

great work!


----------

